# Best budget Binoculars



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am looking at upgrading my binos this year and have a budget of 250$ Max. I know this is on the low end for quality glass but I have to stick to my budget. Does anyone have any they recommend? I want to get the most for my money so I am inclined to get a brand with a good warranty. I know vortex is supposed to have a good warranty? Has anyone used cabelas brand optics? Any advice would be appreciated as really any pair is going to be better than what I currently use.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I would recommend the Vortex Diamondback binoculars in either a 8X42 or 10X42. They have a great warranty and are excellent glass for the money. The Cabelas intensity are great binoculars as well they do come with a warranty through cabelas, it is best if you keep the packaging and receipt to make the warranty process easier. Personally I think that comparing the two you get better glass with the Diamondbacks than you do in the intensity. Hope this helps.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought my daughter a pair of Leupold Mojave binos. I wish I'd have bought a pair for myself......

These will cost you $10 more than $250, but you won't have to drive to the store.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LEUPOLD-SC...228011?hash=item1c98d5ba6b:g:ThkAAOSwTmtaFbTW

..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cazador said:


> I would recommend the Vortex Diamondback binoculars in either a 8X42 or 10X42.


They are certainly a step up from the Nikon Monarch my and my wife use. I got a the Diamondback for my boy. They are noticeably heavier than the Monarchs though, if that's a concern.

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone. Does anyone have a preferred power for all around hunting use? 10x42/10x50/12x50?


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I would recommend using an 8X42 or 10x42 for hunting. If you go any larger on the objective they get difficult to find bino harnesses that fit them, or they get large and heavy. If you go higher than 10 on the magnification, it gets difficult to maintain the animal in the glass while glassing and hard to see details because of the minute shakes that you naturally have in your hands. If you go 12 or higher on magnification that is where I would start looking at using a tripod adapter, just so that you will be able to see the small details. Personally I have used pair of diamondback 12X50's and they were good for what they were like I said a little difficult to see details because I never put them on a tripod due to $ issues at the time. I upgraded to Viper 10X42's from there and I really loved the clarity and size, this year I will be using a pair of Razor 10X42's and I have to say that so far I am loving how clear they are and how light weight they are.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I picked up some carson ED 3D binocs for my brother a while back. They are pretty dang nice and come with a lifetime no fault warranty. I felt the glass was quite a bit better then the diamondbacks which i've looked through many times. I've seen them online for around $265. Make sure you get the ED 3D and not just the 3D.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been pretty satisfied with my Bushnell Legend Ultra HD in 10x42.

They also have the lifetime no fault guarantee which is a definite plus for any hunting optic. I wouldn't ever get smaller than a 10 nor any bigger than a 42mm objective lens. If you want more power, pack around a spotting scope.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Sightron Blue Sky 8x32 have a cult following. Look up their reviews. I use mine a couple times a week. They are not swaros, but are excellent for the price of $150 from optics planet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For hiking around with them I would stay with a pair of 10x42's. I have used 12x25's and a pair of 10x32's but really enjoy my 10x40's the best. If I am in my truck or driving on my ATV I'll use some 15x56's.

If you are not in too big of a hurry watch the Camofire site. They come up with some great deals on optics.

https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Critter said:


> For hiking around with them I would stay with a pair of 10x42's. I have used 12x25's and a pair of 10x32's but really enjoy my 10x40's the best. If I am in my truck or driving on my ATV I'll use some 15x56's.
> 
> If you are not in too big of a hurry watch the Camofire site. They come up with some great deals on optics.
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/


You're not lying about camofire.com! I just checked it out for the first time and they have Nikon Monarch 3 in 10x42 for $187.99 which is 25% off cabelas price of 250. That's a good deal on what I assume are pretty comparable to some of the vortex stuff mentioned in the same price range.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The thing about Camofire is that it is a one day sale, it will be over tonight at 11pm. 

If you look at the slider bar on the Nikon's on the description page you will see that it is almost all the way to the right and the box is almost filled up. That mean that if you want them you need to order them now, the stock of them is quite low.

However, they might come back up in a few days or a week, you just never know. 

They have been running a sale on a Vortex Razer spotting scope that is the 2016 model that is close to 1/2 off now for about 6 months. You just never know with them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I got a pair of Vortex 8X42 Diamond Backs last year to throw in my truck. I like them, and I was surprised how clear they are. 

Look up Athlon Optics. I have a rifle scope from them, and I'm very pleased with them! I like it better than my $2100.00 scope and I paid $400.00 for them.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Cazador said:


> I would recommend using an 8X42 or 10x42 for hunting. If you go any larger on the objective they get difficult to find bino harnesses that fit them, or they get large and heavy. If you go higher than 10 on the magnification, it gets difficult to maintain the animal in the glass while glassing and hard to see details because of the minute shakes that you naturally have in your hands. If you go 12 or higher on magnification that is where I would start looking at using a tripod adapter, just so that you will be able to see the small details. Personally I have used pair of diamondback 12X50's and they were good for what they were like I said a little difficult to see details because I never put them on a tripod due to $ issues at the time. I upgraded to Viper 10X42's from there and I really loved the clarity and size, this year I will be using a pair of Razor 10X42's and I have to say that so far I am loving how clear they are and how light weight they are.


I would disagree with all the above, about any bino harness maker has a harness for the 12x50's. The 12x is not to much magnification and the 12x gives you that little more power to pick stuff out. I've never had an issue keeping an animal in the glass and if I need to bear down to see fine detail I support the binos on a tree, my knees or whatever is handy just like one would do with about any power bino. I find the 12x gives me the powder to see things missed with 10x bino's.

I read all the internet talk about 12x binos when I was looking a few years ago but I decided to go against the herd and follow the advice of the few and try a set of 12x's and I'm glad I did. Heck most the time I leave the spotter in the truck because I just don't need it with my 12x's.

My Vortex Diamondback bino's have been going strong for the past 4 years.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My Nikon Egrets are less than $100 and I think they're great. Dropped em' last year and Nikon repaired them for free. They're about 20 years old and going strong. 

I second what others say about camofire. I love that site.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have decided to go with vortex diamondbacks but I'm not sure if I want 8x42 or 10x42. Would either of these give me better low light clarity than the other? Any pros or cons to either setup?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have been using the Vortex Diamondback 10x50 for several years now and I'm quite happy with them. I like the extra handful of minutes i get right at first and last light that I get with the 50s compared to the 42s.

I compared them to a buddy's Vortex Talon HD 10x42s and there wasn't too much of a difference to be honest. I was trying to really see the difference in light gathering between the 42 and 50mm objectives. It wasn't a perfect comparison because the Talons were HD... biggest difference was colors were more vivid in the 42mm Talons but the image was brighter in the 50mm Diamondbacks right at last light.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have had no problems with my 10x42's even in low light. 

I figure that if I am trying to glass up something so late at night that I need a larger objective lens to see it then I am not going to be able to shoot it with my rifle. Even in the early mornings I haven't felt hindered by the smaller objective lens since most animals are still up past dawn out feeding. 

As for power I would stay with 10x at a minimum.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You want to go with the 10x42.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love my 12x50, but in this price range 10x42 is likely better. Nikon MOnarch used to own this price point hands down, but they have been pushed out by the likes of many brands and mostly Vortex it seems. Vortex now seems to be losing some market share to Athlon. I bought an Athlon spotter and love it. Cabela's own brand has some good stuff too often made by teh likes of Athlon. What is most important is what you like, all of us will each have our own opinion. but be sure to get out try a lot of them and see what you like. You can certainly get something pretty decent in your budget. 
Cabela's seems to have some pretty decent sales here and there and that would likely allow you to get like the Athlon Midas, but i wouldnt be so set on any particular brand. That is how I ended up with Cabelas by Athlon spotter just an awesome close out deal.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Right now Camofire has some Zeiss Terra ED 10x42 with a Alaskan Guide Creations Harness for $410 right now until they are either gone or 11pm Wednesday.

Zeiss is one of the best optic companies out there.

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/2


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Man I sure wish my budget was a little higher, that is a sweet deal!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I used that binocular a few times and the Zeiss Terra is Chinese made and not the same optical quality and the rest of the Zeiss line. Not saying it is a bad optic, but the optics are more like vortex than a zeiss to my eyes.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

If you go with Vortex, make sure you call Kent's market place up here in Tremonton. They are by far the cheapest place in Utah to buy Vortex. They will guarantee it. When I was buying a spotting scope. They beat the closet competition buy 400$.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you don't mind purchasing a refurbished binocular A&A Optics Inc has some for sale at a great price. The warranty is still in play on all that they sell.

http://aaoptics.com/


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Find a way to save an extra 100 and get maven c1s. You will be far better off.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am meeting someone tomorrow to look at a pair of Leupold BX2 Tioga HD 10x42 that they have new in the box. Anyone have any experience with that particular pair? I hear Leupold has a warranty similar to Vortex.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't used that model but I had a pair of 10x42 Cascades and found them quite capable of anything I wanted to use them for. The Tioga line is the next step up since they discontinued the Cascades.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just went to sportsmans and looked through half a dozen different binos. The Leupold and vortex models I have mentioned are pretty much the same at a similar price point. But the Leupold tioga was bulkier and heavier. 

I am going with Vortex Diamondback 10x42. 

Thanks for all the input everyone.


----------

